# Bracelet Apple Watch sur Watch Sport ?



## whocancatchme (16 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Ma question est simple, peut-on acheter la 1ère apple watch avec boitier en alu (watch sport), et brancher un bracelet vendu avec les boitiers en acier (watch)... Si oui ça nous fais 499€ + 169€ = 668€ au lieu de 799€ pour la watch avec bracelet. Finalement elle aura la même gueule pour presque 140€ de moins ?

Je parle de ce bracelet http://store.apple.com/fr/product/M...8619007472da23602561eabe362ac6532d7c2ade18506

Mais est-ce faisable ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2015)

Pour le savoir , je pense qu'il va falloir attendre la sortie de l'Apple Watch


----------



## Gwen (16 Mars 2015)

Techniquement, cela semble prévu. Ensuite, il faut voir les limitations que Apple a éventuellement mises en place.

Mais dans la théorie, ton raisonnement se tient.


----------



## Maximei (16 Mars 2015)

Il faut voir si les systèmes d'attaches sont les mêmes puisque la sport n'est présentées qu' avec des bracelets en fluoroélastomère de plusieurs coloris alors que l'aWatch est présentée avec des bracelets fluoroélastomère noir et blanc. On peut donc soit penser que seuls les bracelets montés sur la sport seront compatibles avec la sport et inversement pour la normale, soit que les bracelets seront interchangeables. 

Il ne faut pas oublier que la sport est en aluminium matte et les aWatches en inox brillant, tout comme le système d'accroche des bracelets qui pourra éventuellement jurer avec le matte de l'aluminium. 

À titre personnel, j'aimerais bien que les bracelets soient interchangeables pour varier les couleurs du bracelet sport sur une aWatch normal. Et j'espère qu'ils lanceront des bracelets sport en version product(red), le rouge irait terriblement bien je trouve ! Pour le cuir, ça me semble moins plausible vu que le seul bracelet en cuir rouge est destiné à l'aWatch édition... Wait&see !


----------



## whocancatchme (16 Mars 2015)

J'avoue avoir été bien déçu, j'arrive souvent à justifier le prix des produits Apple parceque le grand public ne connait pas toutes les innovations et le savoir faire qu'il y a dans chaque produit (la qualité de fabrication d'un iPhone et même logiciel vaut largement les 200€ de plus qu'un samsung bref) mais là , 700 balles la montre alu franchement... après c'est la 1ère et y'a beaucoup de R&D derrière mais çe m'ennuie de me dire qu'entre mon iPhone et ma ,montre je me trimballe avec 1600€ sur moi, je trouve ça indécent, et pourtant j'aurais les moyens (modeste moyen mais je pourrais craquer quoi)


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2015)

whocancatchme a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ma question est simple, peut-on acheter la 1ère apple watch avec boitier en alu (watch sport), et brancher un bracelet vendu avec les boitiers en acier (watch)... Si oui ça nous fais 499€ + 169€ = 668€ au lieu de 799€ pour la watch avec bracelet. Finalement elle aura la même gueule pour presque 140€ de moins ?
> 
> ...



Je serais assez surpris qu'Apple n'est pas une parade a cela afin de ne pas perdre d'argent


----------



## aurique (16 Mars 2015)

Bonsoir, 

il faut pas oublier que apple watch a une finition différente mais surtout la watch sport n'a pas un ecran saphir comme l'Awatch


----------



## Vanton (16 Mars 2015)

Il y a deux bracelets Sport noirs en vente sur le store : un noir avec clou noir pour la Watch Sport, et un noir avec clou argent pour la Watch standard. Mais il n'y a qu'un seul bracelet blanc en vente. Ça laisse penser que c'est donc le même pour la Sport et pour la standard. 

Je pense qu'il n'y aura pas de limitation technique de compatibilité entre les deux modèles. 

Par contre esthétiquement les attaches inox poli sur le boîtier alu mat, oui ça peut être un facteur limitant. 

J'ai posté des images de ce modèle dans un autre sujet.

https://forums.macg.co/index.php?threads/Allez-vous-acheter-l'Apple-Watch-?.1261381/#post-12858166


----------



## Vanton (16 Mars 2015)

aurique a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> il faut pas oublier que apple watch a une finition différente mais surtout la watch sport n'a pas un ecran saphir comme l'Awatch


 
Il y a trois différences au moins entre ces montres : 

- la finition du boîtier 
- l'écran en cristal de saphir pour la standard 
- le capteur en céramique sur la standard (en composite sur la Sport)


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2015)

J'adore le bracelet en metal , je trouve la maille très belle


----------



## Maximei (18 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'adore le bracelet en metal , je trouve la maille très belle



Je trouvais aussi, lors de la présentation, que le bracelet en maille italienne était terrible ! Mais depuis qu'ils permettent d'observer l'Watch sous toutes ses coutures, je la trouve encore plus belle avec un bracelet en cuir brun (même si certains trouvent que cela fait féminin).


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'adore le bracelet en metal , je trouve la maille très belle



Lequel ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Lequel ?



Celui ci 



​


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Mars 2015)

Ah, OK, moi aussi
Problème 1 (à mon sens) il jurera avec les boitiers de la watch sport et il faudra donc l’appairer avec la Watch: Ce qui amènera le prix à 750/800 €. Je trouve ça trop cher ! (surtout pour un 1er modèle de montre)
Problème 2: J'ai bien peur que le bout aimanté glisse de coté (malgré le caoutchouc qu'Apple a positionné pour l'empêcher; ce qui valide bien le risque de glissement)


----------



## Vanton (18 Mars 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ah, OK, moi aussi
> Problème 1 (à mon sens) il jurera avec les boitiers de la watch sport et il faudra donc l’appairer avec la Watch: Ce qui amènera le prix à 750/800 €. Je trouve ça trop cher ! (surtout pour un 1er modèle de montre)
> Problème 2: J'ai bien peur que le bout aimanté glisse de coté (malgré le caoutchouc qu'Apple a positionné pour l'empêcher; ce qui valide bien le risque de glissement)



Qu'est ce que tu entends par "glisser de côté" ? Tu as peur que ce bout aimanté ne reste pas dans l'axe du bracelet mais déborde à droite ou à gauche ? 

C'est un des bracelets que j'envisage de prendre. Ce n'était pas mon premier coup de cœur mais il sera certainement plus durable que le cuir et il est 350€ moins cher que le bracelet à maillons, et ça me le rend étonnamment désirable...


----------



## Vanton (18 Mars 2015)

Maximei a dit:


> Je trouvais aussi, lors de la présentation, que le bracelet en maille italienne était terrible ! Mais depuis qu'ils permettent d'observer l'Watch sous toutes ses coutures, je la trouve encore plus belle avec un bracelet en cuir brun (même si certains trouvent que cela fait féminin).


Tu parles du bracelet 42mm en cuir matelassé ou du bracelet 38mm boucle moderne ?


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Mars 2015)

Je répondais à Jura39 que moi aussi j'aimais bien le bracelet à maille milanaise.
Ma crainte est que le bout aimanté ne reste pas dans l'axe du bracelet (frottements avec les vêtements ou un support horizontal) et l'on voit bien que la parade (suffisante ?) trouvée par Apple est un joint caoutchouté.


----------



## Vanton (18 Mars 2015)

Il est possible que ce joint soit aussi là pour éviter les frottements métal contre métal. 

Mais tous les cas, vu le prix du joujou, il est urgent d'attendre les premiers tests... ;-)


----------



## Maximei (18 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Tu parles du bracelet 42mm en cuir matelassé ou du bracelet 38mm boucle moderne ?



Je parle du boucle moderne ! Le bracelet matelassé c'est pas trop ma tasse de thé... Avec un poignet de 17 cm en plus, je suis limité à de petits bracelets pour une aWatch de 38 mm !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je répondais à Jura39 que moi aussi j'aimais bien le bracelet à maille milanaise.
> Ma crainte est que le bout aimanté ne reste pas dans l'axe du bracelet (frottements avec les vêtements ou un support horizontal) et l'on voit bien que la parade (suffisante ?) trouvée par Apple est un joint caoutchouté.



Moi j'ai surtout peur que la partie aimantée se détache dans un mouvement et entrainant ainsi l'ouverture de la boucle du bracelet


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Il est possible que ce joint soit aussi là pour éviter les frottements métal contre métal....


Si tel était le cas il y aurait du joint sur toute la longueur... Nous avons bien métal contre métal jusqu'à ce joint non ?
Non, en fait il est là pour éviter le glissement de décrochage: sera t il suffisant ? L'avenir le dira.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Si tel était le cas il y aurait du joint sur toute la longueur... Nous avons bien métal contre métal jusqu'à ce joint non ?
> Non, en fait il est là pour éviter le glissement de décrochage: sera t il suffisant ? L'avenir le dira.



A voir en effet


----------



## whocancatchme (19 Mars 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Si tel était le cas il y aurait du joint sur toute la longueur... Nous avons bien métal contre métal jusqu'à ce joint non ?
> Non, en fait il est là pour éviter le glissement de décrochage: sera t il suffisant ? L'avenir le dira.



Par expérience, souvenez vous de la 1ère Smart Cover sur l'iPad 2, les extrémités faisait du métal contre métal, ils ont du changer les années suivantes pour mettre en plastique tout le long de l'aimant...


----------



## ft5777 (26 Mars 2015)

Je profite de ce sujet pour vous demander si à votre avis des bracelets fabriqués par d'autres marques vont rapidement apparaître sur le marché? Apple permet bien la fabrication de coques pour iPhone qui viennent concurrencer leurs propres coques donc je me dis qu'il y aura peut-être rapidement des bracelets corrects en cuir pour aller avec les Apple Watch Sport. Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Mars 2015)

Ça me parait assez probable !


----------



## Vanton (26 Mars 2015)

J'en pense que certains bracelets tiers ont déjà été annoncés...  

Mais il faudra sans doute quelques semaines/mois après sa sortie le 24 avril pour que des produits aux bonnes dimensions sortent


----------



## ft5777 (26 Mars 2015)

Ce serait vraiment sympa en tous cas. Je salivais depuis des mois sur le modèle Apple Watch avec bracelet boucle classique mais j'ai été, comme beaucoup, choqué par les prix (800 euros, soit plus qu'un iPhone pour une simple extension au poignet!!).
Bref, du coup je me rabats sur le modèle Sport noir, que je compte commander dès le 10 avril, mais j'espère que des bracelets en cuir à moins de 170 € (non mais oh!!!) sortiront vite!


----------



## adixya (26 Mars 2015)

Ha ha, moi c'était la boucle moderne, juste cent euros de plus que la boucle classique lol

Du coup ça sera pas de boucle ni classique ni moderne, ni de Watch d'ailleurs...


----------



## adixya (26 Mars 2015)

Ah cool je vais pouvoir financer mon Apple Watch [emoji2]

edit : maintenant que le spam a été effacé, mon message n'a plus aucun sens...


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Mars 2015)

Sur le tableau de choix des bracelets fourni par Apple il est fait mention de 2 bracelets livrés pour les bracelets sports. Mais à bien lire les infos sur la Watch acier inoxydable proposée avec le bracelet sport celui ci ne serait livré qu'en un seul exemplaire... Sur ce coup là Apple n'est pas très clair non ?


----------



## Vanton (31 Mars 2015)

C'est une erreur à mon avis. J'en ai déjà parlé quelque part, je ne sais plus où.

Si tu regardes le pdf des différentes tailles de bracelet tu verras que les Sport 38mm existent en S/M pour bras de 13 à 18cm et en M/L de 15 à 20cm. 

Pour les Apple Watch Sport, Apple précise bien qu'il y a deux bracelets fournis et indique sur la page de présentation de chaque modèle 38mm "convient aux tours de poignets de 130 à 200mm". Ce qui est logique. 

Si tu choisis l'Edition ou la classique avec bracelet Sport, Apple indique cette fois qu'un seul bracelet est fourni. Mais... la page indique toujours "convient aux tours de poignets de 130 à 200mm"... Or aucun bracelet Sport ne fait 13 à 20cm ! Il y a forcement une erreur. 

À mon avis il y en a bien deux de fournis. 

L'autre hypothèse c'est qu'on ait finalement le choix entre les deux tailles à la commande une fois les réservations lancées. Mais pour les autres modèles où plusieurs tailles sont disponibles, le site propose déjà de choisir sa taille (pour les boucles modernes par exemple). Donc pourquoi ne serait-ce pas encore en place uniquement sur les bracelets Sport... ?


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Mars 2015)

J'ai tendance à penser comme toi mais par prudence je leur poserai la question.
@+ sur ce point là.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Sur le tableau de choix des bracelets fourni par Apple il est fait mention de 2 bracelets livrés pour les bracelets sports. Mais à bien lire les infos sur la Watch acier inoxydable proposée avec le bracelet sport celui ci ne serait livré qu'en un seul exemplaire... Sur ce coup là Apple n'est pas très clair non ?



J'avoue ne pas trop comprendre aussi


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Mars 2015)

Eh bien ce n'est pas facile de poster des remontées sur l'Apple Watch car la rubrique n'est pas au programme des rubriques de contacts...Ce qui coupe court ainsi à toute remarque ! Elle n'est pas belle la vie ?!!. J'ai donc utilisé la rubrique réservée à l'iphone (tout en anglais bien entendu histoire de simplifier le relationnel !) Voyons ce que ça va donner...


----------



## Vanton (31 Mars 2015)

Je viens de vérifier sur le site US et l'erreur est la même : les bracelets Sport de la classique sont toujours annoncés comme compatibles avec des poignets de 13 à 20cm. Et un seul est indiqué comme fourni, ce qui est impossible, aucun bracelet ne couvrant cet intervalle.

Un autre indice qui laisse penser qu'il y aura bien deux bracelets de fournis c'est ça : 

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MJ4K2ZM/A/bracelet-sport-rose-38-mm

Sur cette page on peut acheter le bracelet Sport noir à clou argent, proposé en standard sur la Watch classique uniquement. Et devinez... On en a deux quand on l'achète.


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Mars 2015)

Eh bien je viens de "tchatter" avec le service commercial Apple et il m'a affirmé avec force conviction que sur la watch classique (ainsi que l'édition d'ailleurs) il n'y aura qu'un seul bracelet sport. Il fait remonter la remarque sur la confusion induite par le tableau des choix de bracelets...


----------



## Vanton (31 Mars 2015)

À mon avis il t'a dit une connerie... Il ne fait que répercuter l'erreur présente sur le site.

Sur la page des accessoires, accessible via le lien que j'ai mis plus haut, le bracelet noir à clou argent est présenté sur une montre en inox (alors que les autres couleurs sont sur une alu) et il est clairement indiqué que deux bracelets sont fournis :   S/M et M/L. 

Je refuse de croire qu'Apple aurait sorti un S/M/L spécial pour la Watch classique, qui n'apparaîtrait pas dans le tableau des tailles, et qui ne serait pas dispo en accessoire séparé, où il serait remplacé par un exemplaire fourni en deux tailles... Ça ne tient pas la route ! 

Pour moi il y a deux explications possibles : ou bien le site se plante et il y aura bien les deux tailles de bracelets, ou bien Apple joue les radines et proposera à la commande de choisir sa taille (mais ça n'est étonnamment pas encore en place pour ce modèle alors que ça l'est pour les autres). Je ne crois pas en l'existence d'un autre bracelet S/M/L.


----------



## Gwen (31 Mars 2015)

Moi, ce que je trouve dommage, c'est que le bracelet ne soit pas compatible avec les montres existantes, car j'aime bien la version Sport. J'ai eu beau chercher, mais je n'ai trouvé aucun fabricant chinois qui copiait ce bracelet sport pour s'adapter aux montres classiques


----------



## Vanton (31 Mars 2015)

Oui enfin ça avec Apple... [emoji57] Leur demander de respecter un standard, c'est espérer un miracle...


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Mars 2015)

Je reviens sur le sujet car j'ai relancé un nouveau tchatt sur cette histoire de bracelet mais alors là, on entre dans un vrai jeu de dialogue de sourds où le correspondant semble tout faire pour ne pas saisir mes explications et s'entête à répondre que la watch est livré avec un seul bracelet....Formatés/robotisés (lobotomisés)  ils sont !


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Mars 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, ce que je trouve dommage, c'est que le bracelet ne soit pas compatible avec les montres existantes, car j'aime bien la version Sport. J'ai eu beau chercher, mais je n'ai trouvé aucun fabricant chinois qui copiait ce bracelet sport pour s'adapter aux montres classiques





Vanton a dit:


> Oui enfin ça avec Apple... [emoji57] Leur demander de respecter un standard, c'est espérer un miracle...



@Vanton: Là n'est pas tout à fait  le sujet, gwen aimerait bien que le bracelet sport d'Apple soit copié avec le système de fixation classique


----------



## Vanton (31 Mars 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> @Vanton: Là n'est pas tout à fait  le sujet, gwen aimerait bien que le bracelet sport d'Apple soit copié avec le système de fixation classique



Ben si c'est le sujet... [emoji1] Sa première phrase c'est : c'est dommage qu'Apple n'ait pas fait des bracelets standards, en résumé. 

Et je répète, c'est pas le genre de la maison... [emoji57]

Après si cette montre cartonne, il y a de fortes chances pour que ça inspire beaucoup de monde... Reste que généralement les copies sont loin d'être à la hauteur des originaux.


----------



## Gwen (31 Mars 2015)

Vu que Apple n'a pas fait de bracelet standard, oui, j'aimerais bien trouver une copie chinoise. Mais dans l'absolu, l'original m'aurait bien suffi s’il pouvait être utilisé avec ma montre actuelle.

Je trouve ça d'ailleurs étonnant que les Chinois n'aient pas encore fabriqué de faux bracelet d'Apple Watch compatible (ils en fabriquent des modèles identiques aux existants pour la montre d'Apple). Est-ce qu'il n'y aurait pas de marcher ou alors est-ce qu’il faudrait justement un peu innover et pas seulement copier


----------



## Vanton (31 Mars 2015)

Je trouve assez dangereux d'acheter des contrefaçons chinoises... Quand tu vois les rapports qui se suivent et se ressemblent sur les substances toxiques qu'on trouve dedans... 

Déjà quand c'est un grand groupe occidental qui commande et impose son cahier des charges on n'est pas à abri de mauvaises surprises, alors quand c'est une boite qui pond des copies à bas coût... On a vu ce que ça donne avec les chargeurs d'ailleurs ! 

Et là c'est un truc qu'on va porter en permanence au poignet, en contact direct avec la peau.


----------



## Gwen (31 Mars 2015)

De tout de façon, la question ne se pose pas, ça n'existe pas 

Mais c'est vrai que si cela existait, je me poserais pas mal de question avant d'acheter un bracelet de ce type. Il suffit de voir les soucis rencontrés par les utilisateurs de certains traqueurs fabriqués par de grandes marques internationales et qui laissent pourtant des traces rouges sur la peau.


----------



## Vanton (31 Mars 2015)

C'est exactement ce que j'avais en tête


----------



## cillab (31 Mars 2015)

gwen a dit:


> De tout de façon, la question ne se pose pas, ça n'existe pas
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que si cela existait, je me poserais pas mal de question avant d'acheter un bracelet de ce type. Il suffit de voir les soucis rencontrés par les utilisateurs de certains traqueurs fabriqués par de grandes marques internationales et qui laissent pourtant des traces rouges sur la peau.



tu a raison si elle laisse des traces rouges sur la peau c'est trés trés  Dangereux  il faut des bretelles


----------



## cillab (31 Mars 2015)

cillab a dit:


> tu a raison si elle laisse des traces rouges sur la peau c'est trés trés  Dangereux  il faut des bretelles





moi je vais me mettre du Mercurocrhome ils vont croire que j'ais acheter une swatch  je vais montrer mon poigné a l'APPLE STORE un coup de gueule ils vont m'en donner une gratos  mais j'en connais ,qui sont pres a casser  l'ecureuil


----------



## Chrone (16 Avril 2015)

Bonsoir à tous, 
je n'ai pas lu les 3 pages, mais pour répondre à la question initiale, aucun problème pour utiliser un bracelet autre que le sport avec la watch sport.

J'ai essayé un bracelet cuir noir sur la watch sport gris sidéral et cela rends même très bien,
la vendeuse en Apple Store était étonnée, et elle a elle même bien aimé la combinaison.

Il me semble que dans un article 'Timeline', un journaliste de iGen avait fait le test également.

Voili voilou ;-)


----------



## Vanton (17 Avril 2015)

Oui je crois que c'est Nicolas qui a posté une photo de cette configuration... 

Ça fait un moment qu'on sait qu'il n'y a pas d'incompatibilité technique. C'est surtout esthétiquement que ça peut poser problème. Mais ça, à chacun de se faire son avis...


----------

